
The Greatest Roman Emperor You’ve Never Heard Of - HNLurker2
https://fee.org/articles/antoninus-pius-the-greatest-roman-emperor-you-ve-never-heard-of/
======
env123
Nah, if you've read Marcus Aurelius, you'd definitely come across him

------
i386
What a surprise that the author likes this emperor - he’s a small government
republican!

------
bobosha
Hmm, a lot depends on how you define "great", Augustus (Octavian) was by some
measure the man who brought about "pax romana" after Julius Caesar's death,
peace & prosperity which lasted for several decades.

